# Little Yellow River



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

(Just realized I put this in the wrong section) Put in at Milligan and ran up to the head of Griffith Ferry stretch to fish, rivers low but still a little color.Took the grandsons bream fishing and still caught some small channel cats in between tying on hooks and helping them get their fish in the boat. Came home with a small mess for supper but if the boys could of hooked half of what they let get away we would of been throwing some back. I won't be headed up river again until after the river rises a little, lots of shallows and logs to bump over to fish where we went.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

It is rough up that way, but if you can fight through it there is some really good fishing at times...Good job taking the young ones!


----------

